# Autocruise Tempo 2008 Roof Rails



## Clayfarms (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello

Does anyone have any experience of using the factory fitted roof rails on an autocruise van conversion for carrying of things ? We would specifically like to use them to transport our windsurfing boards and sails.

Thanks


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

*Autocruise Tempo Roof Rails*

Do not use the roof rails. They are designed as decorative features only! You should have an A4 folded leaflet supplied with the generic Autocruise handbook. This covers the camper an models. Hidden away in the small print is a warning not to use the roof rails.
I only found this out after I had negotiated with the dealer to fit a top box and rear ladder.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've just had to re seal mine as they work loose (because they are held on my a couple of short screws) and were letting in water when it rained.

If I was you take the things off and seal and either refit or not bother.


----------

